# mostly Orky conversions



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

For your consideration, my Ork conversions that end up on the Orky looted type vehicles that I have a penchant for making. First up, the Grappa, the only one that I have a decent finished pic of.

















Hope these whet your appetite while I get more decent pics of some others.


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Nice Convert.... is he part of a tank or trukk crew????


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Poomba said:


> Nice Convert.... is he part of a tank or trukk crew????


Well, for now he is part of the boarding party on the APC, but he isn't glued on so he may end up somewhere else.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Some shots of the TankBusta Nob and his little Snot-Mek assistant. He rides on the command deck of their APC.


----------



## defolt1 (Jun 21, 2008)

nice have you done any ork warboss converts?:mrgreen:


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

I like em, very characterful, fair play man


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

defolt1 said:


> nice have you done any ork warboss converts?:mrgreen:


No, I have not so far.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

love them m8 very good. cnt wait to see some more


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a fellow that I made to sit on the APC ramp and since the bottoms of his boots could be seen I added the hobnails.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good I like the ork with grappling hook


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

*Two Gun Grot*

This is not a conversion or an Ork but he gets a place on the APC so I have included him here.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not an Ork (or an Orc, even), but decidedly Orky in construction. Not my best painting, but it's six years old... so... yeah. The Goblins are from BFSP, so I guess they're not six years old, but the spear chukka itself is. 


















This spear chukka consists of three spare sides of an Orc chariot; a spear from an Orc warrior, with hand filed off, and a rubber band. Yes, a rubber band. The rubber band was cut, pulled back, and pinned using fabric pins to the plastic bitz. It won the local ghetto award, since it's 100% scrap bitz and...scrap.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Umm, does that mean it is loaded? hah hah!


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

Your Orks look pretty cool, you did some great conveirson


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

These pics are of a bomb-squig that I sculpted and by happy chance it turned out to be big enough to enjoy a snot that got too close. The runt-herd with the squig/snot-prod is a minor conversion of one of the boyz (the ball on the helmet because he is the mortar-gunner and loads the squig/mortar).


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Thats Funny...... Grots cant live with em cant live without em.... nice job dude.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

One of the boyz drafted into being a door-gunner.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

The loader, part of a turret gun crew.








Shoota/Tank Commander.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Some shots of the APC with most of the Boyz aboard.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was waiting for a pic of the whole thing.... :biggrin: 

Dude, your work is amazing. Saw it over on Warseer, and it still doesn't fail to impress. 

Oh, and a belated welcome to the Heresy! 

:drinks:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It was a tease, wasn't it, Loyalist? 'Here's another pick from a different angle of yet another bit...' 
...but *blinkin' heck me sideways with a nine-foot cucumber* that's an impressive piece of work there Tankworks. It's so very very _orky_. From what did you make it if you don't mind me asking?

BTW, would have repped you for this if I hadn't repped you yesterday for something else... stop being so bloody good at modelling! I can't keep up!

:awestruck and wanting one cyclops:


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Thankyou for the compliments. Much appreciated. The APC was made from, starting at the bottom: Tiger tracks, Crusader road wheels and suspension, MkIV drive wheels on a M3 chassis topped by bits and pieces of Vindicater and Baneblade and styrene sheet etc. and other stuff from the scrap box. You can 'watch' this being built at http://www.warseer.com
Science fiction project logs 'Orc Mortar Carrier' page 8 as of today.
I would have put that in a link if I new how!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a chopped up 'copta' from the new 'Assault...' box which I am changing into a pilot/ejection seat for another Ork conversion.
















The head is from another of the boyz and cannot be attached until this is mounted in the cockpit.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The ork tailgunner is really nice, its an idea well worth a loot, for anny army using open topped vehicles


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I was going to use a 'copta' pilot's head and a chopped up boyz for the turret gunner. What kit is the 'tail-gunner' in?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

The 'flying thing' pilot.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Turret and gunner WIP.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good...and, of coures, suitable Orky! 

Excellent work so far; can't wait to see more...


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Everything is great I just think the highlights are abit heavy making them a little light but if it's supposed to be like that you got a real good hook grappled onto the ork idea.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

The other side of the turret WIP.








More painting to do and the ammo supply (which I have not yet figured out!)


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> Everything is great I just think the highlights are abit heavy making them a little light but if it's supposed to be like that you got a real good hook grappled onto the ork idea.


Most of the highlights (so far) are just natural reflections from the gun-metal base coat. I am planning to have some burnt, rusted steel armour and bits of metal and leave the majority of the 'hull' and wings in various shades of oxidized and clean aluminum.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Some pics of the gunner insitu in his turret. He was made from various Ork parts from different sprues and kits with some hacking to make him sit 'properly'.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

as always you fail to disappoint! +rep


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Thankyou, NoiseMarine.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

completed turret and gunner.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Bouncing around a bit, grots on the end of the APC boarding ramp.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Win turret is win!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Some pics of the bombardier, sometimes the old low-tech methods are best!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i love the harness on mr. bomber man... so orks HAVE part a brain


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

lol wow love the guy just tossing the squig off the side


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Another bomb-squig almost finished and ready for mounting (they really can balance on one foot!).


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

probably the coolest ork conversions I have ever seen. I want to join the ork air force now so I can be a squigg dropper.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Today I managed to get the squig chained to the deck. Was able to reposition the head of the bomber, I think he looks more 'natural' now.
















Now I have to figure something out for the bomb bay which was where the bomb-squigs were intended. Sigh. If anyone has some off the wall idea I will happily steal it!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Been busy! Just managed to get the mini-mek painted.
























On his battle station.


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

LOve the work once again mate........ when do we get to see the whole finished thing .... or is it like the neverending story (which is understanding as they are orks or course - lol)


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

*Bomba-orks*

Finished another crew-ork, a power-dart thrower. The drart arms on contact and just burns through everything until the power-pack dies.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

This conversion got set aside while other work was completed. Came to the conclusion that this Fighta-bomba was under-powered, even by Orky standards, so am going to add a couple of engines to the top of the wing-roots.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

That turret is just...impressive! How long did you take on it? Its incredibly detailed...
Its also given me a few ideas for gunz, so thanks a lot  ^_^ haha. +rep!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

+rep firstly for your great ideas.

Where did you get those cables from which are anchoring your squig thrower and the battlewagon big shoota? Also is that actual plastic cord used on the squig prodder stick and in the cockpit or is that metal wire in a coil? I'd love to know.

Your ideas are really nice. New, fresh and comically Orky! :victory:


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Piemaster: Thankyou for the compliment. The cable is just some silvery/grey thread left over from a ship kit and the coiled wire is just that, fine black insulated wire wound tightly around a small rod, it holds the coiled shape when removed. Able to slap some paint on the 'engines' today, detailing and mounting tomorrow, I hope!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some shots of my young (8 years) friend Nolan and his Ork Trukk. I am including it here because you will note that Nolan built it as a left-hand drive trukk, so converted!
















The red on the ball and all the spikey bits is blood, says Nolan (what else could it be for an eight year old!).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude, that is great..... considering his age that fantastic. lol


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

He loves building models and has a lot of patience, I admit to helping him to anchor the ball and chain with CA glue but he did the rest himself.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

haha i have to agree with gen.ahab thats great lol


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I have done a couple of hack jobs since I was last here. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

nice conversions.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good, welcome back. It's been a looooong while.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Grim. Took a bit of time off from the mek works but am getting back to it again.


----------

